# UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht



## danielko_77 (8. März 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe einen T.I.P. PMA 7000 UVL Teichdruckfilter. Da die UVC Lampe nicht mehr geleuchtet hat, habe ich mir eine neue zugelegt und eingebaut. Dummerweise funktioniert die neue Lampe auch nicht, obwohl Strom anliegt. Auch eine weitere Lampe leuchtet nicht. Also entweder stelle ich mich dumm an, oder es liegt an etwas anderem. Wie gesagt, Strom kommt an der Birne an. 
(Phillips TUV PL-S 9w/2P)

Habt ihr eine Idee....Danke

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## rainthanner (8. März 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht*

wie siehst du denn, dass sie nicht leuchtet? 

Wenn du den Brenner aus dem Gehäuse schraubst leuchtet vermutlich nicht, weil fast alle UV-Lampen einen Kontaktschalter haben. 
Sie leuchten also nur, wenn der Brenner auch im Gehäuse ist. 

 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. März 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den Brenner aus dem Gehäuse schraubst leuchtet vermutlich nicht, weil fast alle UV-Lampen einen Kontaktschalter haben.
> Sie leuchten also nur, wenn der Brenner auch im Gehäuse ist.


 
Als, von der oben genannten Tatsache leidgeprüfte Druckfilterbesitzer , hätten wir noch einen Tipp  .

Die Gehäuse unserer beiden Druckfilter haben je ein kleines "Fensterchen", ca. 5mm Durchmesser, das von innen beleuchtet wird, wenn die UV-Lampe leuchtet. So kann man, ganz ohne etwas demontieren zu müssen, von aussen die Funktion des Brenners kontrollieren. Vielleicht hat Euer Druckfilter dieses "Fensterchen" auch ....


----------



## rut49 (8. März 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht*

Hallo, Daniel,

Bei meinem konnte ich am Ein- bzw. Auslaufgewinde sehen, ob das Licht an ist. So richtig siehst du es erst bei Dunkelheit! Inzwischen benutze ich das "Ding" allerdings gar nicht mehr!

mfG Regina


----------



## danielko_77 (9. März 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht*

Hi, 
bei meiner Pumpe gibt es ein Sichtfenster. Da die Lampe nicht leutet habe ich sie ja ausgebaut. Habe die Kabel auch ohne Fassung an die Birnen gehalten, sie leuchten trotzdem nicht. Das Modell hat keinen Schutzbügel, der das Leuchten außerhalb der Fassung verhindert. Naja, vielleicht liegt es irgendwie am Netzgerat bzw. am Trafo. Ich bestell mir mal einen neuen.
Gruß und danke.

Daniel


----------



## Drexta (15. März 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht*

Hallo,
also du kannst nicht einfach das Kabel direkt an die lampe halten. Dann lägen da ja direkt 230 Volt an oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Es kann durchaus sein das, das vorschaltgerät defekt ist oder vllt. der starter?!

Mfg Drexta


----------



## Neyses-Gartenteiche (15. März 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe leuchtet nicht*

Hallo,

ja es ist korrekt, es würden 230V anliegen.
Also bitte niemals versuchen !

Ohne das Gerät zu kennen, ist es bei "Baumarkt Geräten" nicht selten das sich nach einiger Zeit die vorschalt Geräte verabschienden.

Ich würde mich dann mal beim Hersteller infomieren, ob es die als Ersatzteil gibt.


Grüße aus Oberhausen
Stephan


----------

